# Kids buy iPad and smash it with a baseball bat



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

Some teens bought an iPad and proceeded to smash it up with a baseball bat. There's a youtube video as well.

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/04/05/ipad-finally-purchased-teenagers-start-destroying/?test=latestnews

Why?

Apparantly they also bought some to actually use as intended.

But to throw away all that money?


----------



## Roninjinn (Mar 26, 2010)

There are a bunch of youtube channels that are dedicated to the purchase and destruction of different tech. 

Just another internet thing I guess.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Geez, what a bunch of rich brats.   They could have taken the $500 and donated it to a homeless shelter to feed the hungry. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone needs their allowance cut off


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Someone needs their allowance cut off


Permanently.

And his butt kicked for being so very wasteful.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's sad that kids would get a thrill out of destroying something.


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

As time goes by, this song title (by The Doors) rings truer and truer: "People Are Strange"...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

They do this with all new tech products, They did it with the Wii ect also.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

It's a huge waste,but they've been doing this kind of thing with almost all new tech stuff for years now.

I always feel kind of angry when I see this stuff because I think of all the people that $$ could have fed,clothed etc.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Come on, it is not like they stole it or anything. They, or their parents, or whoever, earned that money, these guys chose to spend it on an ipad (could have been a really nice meal and a good bottle of wine) and smashed it. So what? The store they bought it from got their money, the employees get a paycheck to buy food for their families, the store owner can pay rent, and Apple got their cut to plow into their lawsuits against anyone even looking sideways at them.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Just because it is not illegal doesn't mean its not stupid. I have no problem pointing out stupidity when I see it. I'm not saying they should be arrested, but if my minor son did that, he would definitely be on a short money leash.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

This is why the rest of the world hates us.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

"Just because you can, doesn't mean you should."


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

The real question is will it blend? LOL


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

It totally will, as pointed out above. Guess I should have embedded the video.


----------



## jonathanbloom (Mar 12, 2010)

The baseball bat shocked me. I can't believe someone would do this to a $500 device! It's kind of like when someone microwaved a WORKING iPhone 3G! Not everything you can do in life is beneficial.

To quote 1 Corinthians 10:23 "All things are lawful for me, but all things are not expedient".


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

geko29 said:


> It totally will, as pointed out above. Guess I should have embedded the video.


So you did, missed it.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yeah that will it blend dude does that same thing with ALL electronic things.No big deal.
Although I hope his lungs enjoy inhaling all that dust. 

The videos prove that you just can't fix stupid.


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

Hey the guy might appear to be stupid, (will it blend) but at least he is selling a ton blenders and as a bonus I still get paid every other week. (yes I work at Blendtec)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Newt said:


> Hey the guy might appear to be stupid, (will it blend) but at least he is selling a ton blenders and as a bonus I still get paid every other week. (yes I work at Blendtec)


lol Looks like a great blender!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I want a blendtec blender because of those videos.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

They should just have donated one unit to me.


----------

